# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Кто мы? Из к/ф "Фантазии Фарятьева"

## Mahabuddhi das

А. Миронов в к/ф "Фантазии Фарятьева" !979 г.

----------

